# Unknown Oldie ...Who sings this Song?



## Meanderer (Aug 26, 2014)

Is this Peter and Gordon singing?


----------



## oldman (Aug 28, 2014)

What else do you know about this song? I have a list of over 2 million songs with all kinds of information about each. Do you know the title or even the label? I'm guessing that it is "Brighten Up My Life." It may have never been released or it may be a second side that was never intended for release. It may also be a studio recording by un-named artists. Other words, a group may have bought some studio time and recorded it, but it never made it to the airwaves. It is a beautiful song and now I'm curious as well as to who the group is. 

Peter and Gordon would be a good guess, but if it is, I would bet that it was in their early years. I do agree that it sounds British.


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't recognise it at all...although I also think it is British...


----------



## oldman (Aug 29, 2014)

I spoke with a friend who was really into the songs during the British Invasion. I played this song for him over the phone, (he lives in Michigan), and he said that he is pretty sure that it is not Peter and Gordon. I am still researching it, so maybe I'll come up with something. 

Seeing that old recorder brought back a lot of memories. I had one and recorded almost every song that came down the pike back in those days. I even bought pre-recorded songs, which were very expensive back then. I should get it out and see if it still plays. I also have a bunch of Super 8 mm home movies, the cameras and projectors and one screen from back in the day. 

My "expensive" camcorder that my dear wife bought me for my birthday two years ago is sitting on the shelf where I put it after I had opened it. I keep telling my son that I need him to show me how to operate it. This thing has so many features on it, I don't know where to begin or even understand some of the terminology. I want to make some videos of my travels and post them on YouTube, just for fun. I am a "motor head" and I do have a lot of slide shows posted on YouTube of car shows.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2014)

I have an app on my iphone (soundhound) which allows identification of potentially millions of unknown pieces of music just by holding my phone next to the speaker.

I played this song into it, and like vivjen I agree it's sounds British, but even soundhound couldn't identify it unfortunately..


----------



## oakapple (Sep 5, 2014)

Sounds a bit like The Hollies to me.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh goodness no it's nothing like the Hollies.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok I will have another listen to it, it does sound familiar though........


----------



## oakapple (Sep 9, 2014)

Hmmmn, on reflection I really think that it's Hermans Hermits.


----------

